# Butcher shop Venison



## Jls0412430 (Oct 10, 2018)

Hello everyone, 

I picked my deer up at the shop today, found out they put 15% pork trimmings into it.  Would this be alright for snack sticks, or should I add more pork? What cuts do you recommend. Thanks!!


----------



## pagraybeard (Oct 10, 2018)

In my own unprofessional opinion it'll be good. Ive made with up to 20 percent. You need the fat content


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 10, 2018)

myself..  I would add more fat ...  at least another 5% up to 10% more...


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 10, 2018)

I would add more.  My favorite is venison, pork and beef all together.   Equal amounts


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 11, 2018)

JLS, I agree with the other members about adding more fat, I like about 30% when you are using trim and about 25% when you are using backfat.


----------



## Jls0412430 (Oct 11, 2018)

Thanks everyone! Does anyone have any suggestions of meat cuts that i can pick up at the local grocery store and ground into it?


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 11, 2018)

JLS, Any fatty pork product(pork butt/pork shoulder) or ask the butcher if they have any pork back fat or pork trim for sale.


----------



## tallbm (Oct 11, 2018)

Hi there and welcome!

I would ask the butcher to sell you X amount of pounds of ground pork fat that way you don't have to grind yourself and you can get right to mixing and stuffing :)


----------

